# 2020/21 Never Summer boards



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't tease us . Which one is which? Is the blue eagle the new Lady West?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

neni said:


> Don't tease us . Which one is which? Is the blue eagle the new Lady West?


Hi Neni and Happy New Year. How's the snow in Switzerland this season?

The one with the blue eagle is the Lady West.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> Hi Neni and Happy New Year. How's the snow in Switzerland this season?
> 
> The one with the blue eagle is the Lady West.


Quite bad at the moment. Lot of bootpacking required to get to ride fresh lines, spiked with shark fins 
Hope, your season is shaping up better. Ours will come. It will!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Is there a Heritage? The one with the green side-stripe looks like it might have the right profile.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Could you make a Big Gun with narrow tail?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Is the NS proto type two getting a new look?

Great looking range.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I dig the simplicity of most of the designs!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Is there a Heritage? The one with the green side-stripe looks like it might have the right profile.


3rd pic up from bottom..........3rd board from da left...................guessin'.........


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I love the look of your boards. Love the graphics on the East, Westbound, Peacemaker (I assume that's the one with the train), Snowtrooper, and the chairman. Which one is the Proto, and what's the one with tree on it next to the Shade? Any new technology?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Is there a Heritage? The one with the green side-stripe looks like it might have the right profile.


The one with the green side stripe is The Chairman, The Heritage has the big red C in the same pic, one board from the left of the Chairman.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I think the one with the tree is the ripsaw. Then Heritage, Snowtrooper, Chairman and Infinity.


Edit: Chairman beat me to it


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

GregT943 said:


> I love the look of your boards. Love the graphics on the East, Westbound, Peacemaker (I assume that's the one with the train), Snowtrooper, and the chairman. Which one is the Proto, and what's the one with tree on it next to the Shade? Any new technology?


Thanks, glad you like the graphics. Correct, Peacemaker is one with the train. The Proto Synthesis is in first pic (sorry I dbl up on the pics and didn't note models). The one next to Shade and with the tree is the Ripsaw.

Lots of new tech on Proto Synthesis and there will be an Ultra Proto (Chris Corning will be on one in upcoming US Open). I'll try and put that one up tomorrow.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Rip154 said:


> Could you make a Big Gun with narrow tail?





Rip154 said:


> Could you make a Big Gun with narrow tail?


Like a pin tail? We had a board called the Summit, that had a pin tail shape. Like the Big Gun it was a highly tapered and very directional board. The Big Gun has all it's own tooling for it's shape and Fusion profile. So, if we made a board with a different tail shape or even more taper (see Winterstick 1978) it would be a whole new board and not a Big Gun.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

The Chairman said:


> Thanks, glad you like the graphics. Correct, Peacemaker is one with the train. The Proto Synthesis is in first pic (sorry I dbl up on the pics and didn't note models). The one next to Shade and with the tree is the Ripsaw.
> 
> Lots of new tech on Proto Synthesis and there will be an Ultra Proto (Chris Corning will be on one in upcoming US Open). I'll try and put that one up tomorrow.


I need to hear more about these new protos. I had no intention of replacing my 2017 Proto type two, but might have to check out these new models when they become available.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Like a pin tail? We had a board called the Summit, that had a pin tail shape. Like the Big Gun it was a highly tapered and very directional board. The Big Gun has all it's own tooling for it's shape and Fusion profile. So, if we made a board with a different tail shape or even more taper (see Winterstick 1978) it would be a whole new board and not a Big Gun.


you still demo out boards for free?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The Chairman said:


> Like a pin tail? We had a board called the Summit, that had a pin tail shape. Like the Big Gun it was a highly tapered and very directional board. The Big Gun has all it's own tooling for it's shape and Fusion profile. So, if we made a board with a different tail shape or even more taper (see Winterstick 1978) it would be a whole new board and not a Big Gun.


Generally just a long setback tapered board with max 280mm tail width, the CK or Mav shape would be acceptable though Would probably need more taper to make it work.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

*















2020/21 Proto Ultra 
This is the board Chris Corning will be riding in the US Open. It is the exact same board in every way as the production board will be.*


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> you still demo out boards for free?


Saw NS at a demo day at jay last month. 

I wanted to give them a go but didn't really have the time. 

I'm not sure I'd be buying one anytime soon though. I'm really not a huge fan of their logo. Not that it matters so much but.... I know it's a silly thing to care about.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

+ 1 for liking the understated graphics in the first pic, presumably the shaper series?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Props to the Heritage graphics. Absolutely love that one. I may buy one "for hubby" to hang it on the wall as art after he used it 
The Lady West is a beauty, too. Well done!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Props to the Heritage graphics. Absolutely love that one. I may buy one "for hubby" to hang it on the wall as art after he used it


My old 2010 Heritage is now wall art.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

powderjunkie said:


> you still demo out boards for free?


We are start to get low on some models/sizes but we do have a 30 day demo program. You have to put $350 down but that is refundable on the event of the boards return. If interested contact me at [email protected]


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone in Aus do this?


The Chairman said:


> We are start to get low on some models/sizes but we do have a 30 day demo program. You have to put $350 down but that is refundable on the event of the boards return. If interested contact me at [email protected]


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

NT.Thunder said:


> Anyone in Aus do this?


No. We obviously have more resources here at the factory then a distributor would. However, most distributors do consumer demos at resorts for the day. To find out if there are in Aus, please contact our distributor [email protected]


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of the 2020/21 bases.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Instagator?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Any details on the "Harpoon" coming out?


----------



## mlouca11 (Mar 4, 2017)

The Chairman said:


> No. We obviously have more resources here at the factory then a distributor would. However, most distributors do consumer demos at resorts for the day. To find out if there are in Aus, please contact our distributor [email protected]


Bud is there a new proto that will be a step up from funslinger but still under the proto type two?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MJP said:


> Any details on the "Harpoon" coming out?


Guessing it's going to be an orca with the NS logo on it.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Guessing it's going to be an orca with the NS logo on it.


Mix of instagator and Maverix. Info on 2021 catalogue....


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

MJP said:


> Mix of instagator and Maverix. Info on 2021 catalogue....


Do you have the Catalogue @MJP or where can I find it?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> Do you have the Catalogue @MJP or where can I find it?











Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo







www.zuzupopo.com


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks - would be interesting to see more on the new Shock Wave camber profile for the Proto series boards and what the changes look like.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

So it looks like there might be a touch more extended camber area but no real changes between the Shock Wave and Ripsaw RC profiles? Does this give it a little more pop and longevity?


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice looking lineup!


----------



## Steezy_Synth (Jan 28, 2020)

Excited to see another model with a Drag Free option!!!
It would be nice to have a drag free option that wasn’t a twin though.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Steezy_Synth said:


> Excited to see another model with a Drag Free option!!!
> It would be nice to have a drag free option that wasn’t a twin though.


Is the Westbound a twin?


----------



## Steezy_Synth (Jan 28, 2020)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Is the Westbound a twin?


Yes. At least according to evo. So now the Proto Synthesis, Heritage, and West Bound are the DF options but all twin.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Is the Westbound a twin?


So the old west was more of a twin than the West Bound. The WB is more directional, free ride, and floats in powder more. The tip and tail are VERY similar and you could ride it switch, but I wouldn't if I rode switch more than 20% of the time, I'd get the Proto if that were the case. It's such a blast. Selling my PT2 and 25 soon...


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Just measured Westbound, 2" difference on inserts to ends. Not sure what qualifies as a twin. I think it rides like a directional, but maybe I also had my bindings set back. Or maybe I'm a idiot.


----------



## Steezy_Synth (Jan 28, 2020)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Just measured Westbound, 2" difference on inserts to ends. Not sure what qualifies as a twin. I think it rides like a directional, but maybe I also had my bindings set back. Or maybe I'm a idiot.


Oh good news!! Maybe I’m the idiot! I just read on evo it said 0 setback, I thought that would mean it was a twin. Glad to hear it tho, makes my choice easier for next year.


----------

